# Several pings over 20+ min away...



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

For real? No surge during morning rush hour... and they expect you to accept this. HA!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

0to100 said:


> For real? No surge during morning rush hour... and they expect you to accept this. HA!


Yes,that is ridiculous.
I used to accept everything & everyone ,but Uber has gone flat out ridiculous !
Pay me !


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes,that is ridiculous.
> I used to accept everything & everyone ,but Uber has gone flat out ridiculous !
> Pay me !


I accept 10-12 min pings but I'm not driving 22 min to take someone 3 miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

0to100 said:


> I accept 10-12 min pings but I'm not driving 22 min to take someone 3 miles.


They kept trying to pull me off of $25.00 airport runs on a sure bet location to drive 20 minutes away !
NO WAY.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

It seems the number of far away Uber requests has increased as of late. I had a number of requests this past weekend that were 15+minutes away and let them pass. I expect that kind of BS from Lyft. Up until recently this wasn't much of an issue with Uber, so I wonder what has changed...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kevink said:


> It seems the number of far away Uber requests has increased as of late. I had a number of requests this past weekend that were 15+minutes away and let them pass. I expect that kind of BS from Lyft. Up until recently this wasn't much of an issue with Uber, so I wonder what has changed...


Uber saturated the market.
They flood us with part timers cherry picking nights & weekends.
Many full timers quit.
Once again,Uber has caused trouble where there was none.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

0to100 said:


> For real? No surge during morning rush hour... and they expect you to accept this. HA!


And expect more and more of Uber's wrist slap emails shaming you for having a lower acceptance rate compared to other "partners" in your area. I get them pretty much on a weekly basis anymore due in part to these ever increasing unprofitable long distance pickups. Should be getting my next weekly one anytime now.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ratings looks alright and might be an area that's hard to get an uber. But sometimes they might tip and you could feel great that you helped out somene. But I would do it once a week and not every other hour.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

This is good news.

a.) You _don't_ have to accept trip requests that far away.

b.) If they can't find enough drivers to pick up passengers in a timely manner, rates must necessarily start to increase again to get more drivers out on the roads.

They might have already passed Peak Driver in certain markets.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> Ratings looks alright and might be an area that's hard to get an uber. But sometimes they might tip and you could feel great that you helped out somene. But I would do it once a week and not every other hour.


Realistically though its not worth it. Passengers dont particularly care you drove a long way to get them (a rare bunch may) instead they may wonder why it took so long to get a ride.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

My acceptance rate is 92%. That is based on rides within 10 min of me and picking up Pax over 4.6... 

Tuesday is the worst day of the week over the past 4 months. I was the only uber driver in a busy city area and there was no surge. Uber should find some dumbasses to drive in bumper to bumper traffic with no surge.

Sorry today really pissed me off lol. Also I've never had an hourly guarantee or a boost promotion. 475 rides , 4.92 rating, but I'm 25 rides away from a nice badge that I can share on my social media. That should bring me big $$$ , 1 tip in the last 70 rides. God I love uber. Freedom to be my own boss


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Realistically though its not worth it. Passengers dont particularly care you drove a long way to get them (a rare bunch may) instead they may wonder why it took so long to get a ride.


Yea, I tend to agree. I had both ends of the spectrum in the few instances I've accepted one. One guy and his wife on vacation greatful that they could get a ride home; short trip but he gave me $15 for the effort. The flip side: another husband and wife pulling me away from primetime Friday night action to do a beer run to their local flea market ($5 for 70 minutes when you add up travel & trip time). And the only thing they gave was a complaint that there weren't more drivers out in the sticks and told me I shold be working there and not the city, lol.

As the original guy said, perhaps once in a while if it is a slow time or something, but as Shangsta said, too much of a gamble to make a habit of. The only instance where it might cost you is if you have a lucrative incentive tied to acceptance rate.

Going back to the OP, I have noticed an increase in range/time in the last week or two. From like 15 minutes max to over 20 now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It is NEVER a good idea to take a 20 minute ping unless you are a long way away from home and you know for a fact they are going your way or it's a 5X surge. Otherwise the law of averages will not be kind to you. Just like you will lose in Vegas, you will lose with long Uber pick ups. You know what your average trip will be and you know what your average tip will be, do the math and you'll see it doesn't pay. Sometimes you'll get lucky, most times you won't. This is not about luck, professionals create their own luck, so be a professional. renbutler is right, this is a good thing, they need to increase rates if they want more coverage. I drive Select so my rates are higher. At select, I will drive 10 minutes or 4 miles max, that already front loads roughly $1 of cost onto what might well be only a $7.00 trip, not including time, never mind the cost of transporting them.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have noticed over the last week and a half Uber has increased the distances & times for UberX cars. This is especially noticeable at 4/4:30 am. I just hope these drivers are not accepting the requests or having those requesting the ride cancel. This could negatively affect driver ratings more than anything if it continues. This seems to be an attempt to eliminate early AM surge. It has reduced my trips as well on airport runs with the Select platform.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> I have noticed over the last week and a half Uber has increased the distances & times for UberX cars. This is especially noticeable at 4/4:30 am. I just hope these drivers are not accepting the requests or having those requesting the ride cancel. This could negatively affect driver ratings more than anything if it continues. This seems to be an attempt to eliminate early AM surge. It has reduced my trips as well on airport runs with the Select platform.


I set my alarm for 4:30a.m M-F. I haven't seen a surge in days... . 1.3x isn't enough to get me out of bed.

Today I logged on for the hell of it and 3 rides in a row were over 20 min. One was 28 minutes. I was the only uber driver on the roads apparently.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

0to100 said:


> Today I logged on for the hell of it and 3 rides in a row were over 20 min. *One was 28 minutes. I was the only uber driver on the roads apparently.*


...or, there's a whole lot of ride ignoring going on.

I hope drivers are starting to become more picky about the rides they accept, within reason.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

When I looked at the pax app it said no drivers available, I was offline.. I loved seeing that actually. Maybe drivers are waking up?!


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

In the early AM hours an UberX that accepts a ping less than 1.8x is leaving money on the table. There is a cost to sacrificing our time to work the early AM hours. Unless it surges over the 1.8x in the early AM I stay with the Select platform.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> Ratings looks alright and might be an area that's hard to get an uber. But sometimes they might tip and you could feel great that you helped out somene. But I would do it once a week and not every other hour.


About 1 in 100 Uber riders tip, no matter what you do for them, the best tippers seem to be gay guys who've had a few drinks (and no I've done nothing for them) and foreign tourists. NEVER Palo Alto / Stanford people.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> About 1 in 100 Uber riders tip, no matter what you do for them, the best tippers seem to be gay guys who've had a few drinks (and no I've done nothing for them) and foreign tourists. NEVER Palo Alto / Stanford people.


It varies greatly by region.

I have received tips on about 12% out of 300+ rides. That's about 1 in 8.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

kevink said:


> It seems the number of far away Uber requests has increased as of late. I had a number of requests this past weekend that were 15+minutes away and let them pass. I expect that kind of BS from Lyft. Up until recently this wasn't much of an issue with Uber, so I wonder what has changed...


If you use the pax app, if you notice it no longer says "no uberX available", now it'll give you a pick up of 15min to up to 30min. They increased the range, to help kill the surge, and they know there are dummy ants will take that 22min away request with a dumb smile on their face.

It's best to stay offline, watch the pax app literally the whole time, watch the movement of available cars and wait for surge.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

renbutler said:


> It varies greatly by region.
> 
> I have received tips on about 12% out of 300+ rides. That's about 1 in 8.


People must be nicer inland. Here on the coast, as they say, 'not so much'.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have been getting this crap with lyft... I drive the Jersey shore, because I live there. But I keep getting pinged to the middle of the county. Why, because no driver wants to drive out there for .86 cents. I have not been doing this for to long, but I know well enough, that to take a 25 minute drive, that could be as far as 12-14 miles, is not worth it. There is no guarantee that it is anything other than an around the corner beer run. 

I have taken screen shots anytime the distance is over 15 minutes. My acceptance rate has become very low because of this, and Every weekend, when I am done, I send lyft a message saying they need to fix this, and although I get the standard answer, it does give me some satisfaction that somebody knows I am annoyed. But now, I am monitoring where other drivers are. If I am the car that is farthest out, and most likely to get pinged. I shut down the app until I am better position. But it sucks that you have to do this.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

With about 5000 trips under my belt (can't tell exactly anymore because that number is secret these days) tips are far and few between even with the tip cup in the console stuffed with a few dollars. I can go 100 trips without one and then last Saturday I got $75 total from 5 pax, out of 14 trips, a truly rare event. I would take a guess and say I get one every 40 or 50 rides, mostly infrequent users or someone that wants me to wait somewhere.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> People must be nicer inland. Here on the coast, as they say, 'not so much'.


That would be fairly consistent with a load of anecdotal evidence.

I also haven't really had any problem passengers. Nobody rude or destructive in any way, so far.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I took one today just because I knew the address. Outlet mall. Thought she was coming right back to where I left from, no, it was ten miles longer, back to campus. $23 paid and set me up for four minimums ($3 each) after that in a half hours time.

I also did a fuel delivery on the way home that paid me $39. Did a lockout on my way to work this morning for $36. So that's $110 plus my salary for my main job. That's about $120 a day. $230 fur waking up this morning, today was a good day.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Tuesday as been my slowest day since I started driving for Uber back in June. I see an 80% drop in riders every week on Tuesday. This will now officially be one of my days off every week.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I too have been seeing more requests from 15+ mins away. Nope, not going to accept them for a 1.2 mile fare (which most average out to be). I can't possibly be the only driver out there at that time.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

uberdude73 said:


> I too have been seeing more requests from 15+ mins away. Nope, not going to accept them for a 1.2 mile fare (which most average out to be). I can't possibly be the only driver out there at that time.


You're just the 20th or 30th driver to ignore it, each one a bit farther away than the last.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I get them too even in my small market. Almost always ignore more than 11 minutes. The odds of them going far enough to justify the dead miles are pretty slim, even at 1.5x surge (our rate is 65c/mile)


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

0to100 said:


> For real? No surge during morning rush hour... and they expect you to accept this. HA!


Yup people are starting realize what a neo nazi filthy dawg uber is less drivers less riders


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uber fool said:


> Yup people are starting realize what a neo nazi filthy dawg uber is less drivers less riders


Anybody have a nutball-to-English translator handy?


----------



## Coolcat1969 (Aug 25, 2016)

SAME HERE! Until Tuesday I would accept almost every request, had 99%-96% AR. Tuesday near Airport I refused 12-15 requests in under a hour, every one was over 20 mins away, I had no choice to keep logging off, by noon I logged in again only to get 2 more 20 min plus requests. At one time I was down town in 3X surge and it kept sending 20 min requests. 

My day was trashed, my AR went from 96%-83% and CR 0%-8% and I went home early with the worst day at Uber with hardly any earnings... 

Messaged and visited hub, no answers on either to explain why?.... I requested my rates be compensated as I never had been this low ever... No answers why this happened. 

Good news out of this mess? Ignored lots more requests and forced to just chase surges, making more profit and providing poor service to other riders that can't get cars now! 

CC


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So apparently all these long distance pings are scheduled rides. 

According to Uber Support the way they do these scheduled rides in our area is to start 30min out & ping a driver 30min from the location - even if there are drivers who are closer. 

If that driver doesn't accept, they ping a driver 29 minutes away. And so on an so on until the request is accepted. 

Basically, scheduled rides are going to result in lower profits. 

The driver who accepts, increases their costs by driving further than necessary & 
the driver 5 minutes away loses the opportunity. 

And, it will keep surge down. 

And based on what I see with UZURVE requests in the area, you cannot assume that a scheduled ride will be a good long trip - I see SO MANY bullshit ride reservation requests all the time on UZURVE. This makes me feel that people are going to use the uber scheduled ride feature for all sorts of bullshit rides too. 

And because the pax scheduled a ride in advance, they aren't going to pay any attention at all to how far you have driven to pick them up and tip you for that extra time.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

That's interesting, grayspinner.

Of course, we still have all the power to ignore those pings. And drivers who want to accept them against all logic are free to do so.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

renbutler said:


> It varies greatly by region.
> 
> I have received tips on about 12% out of 300+ rides. That's about 1 in 8.


2-3 out of 100 here in my college town. Even with late night drunks, that are fond of saying 'I bet you get lots of tips from drunk people' and service workers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ever wonder why they zoom in on the map when they show requests? Its because they don't want you to see how far distance is on the map.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

unPat said:


> Ratings looks alright and might be an area that's hard to get an uber. But sometimes they might tip and you could feel great that you helped out somene. But I would do it once a week and not every other hour.


Uber DISCOURAGES TIPPING.
WALK.


----------



## googlemaps360sux (Aug 28, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if they just offered surge for rides further then 5 mins out. 1.2 for 5+ mins 1.5 for 10, 1.75 for 15 and 2.0 for 20 mins out, automatically. That way we wouldn't have to cancel/ignore ride requests.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Yea, I tend to agree. I had both ends of the spectrum in the few instances I've accepted one. One guy and his wife on vacation greatful that they could get a ride home; short trip but he gave me $15 for the effort. The flip side: another husband and wife pulling me away from primetime Friday night action to do a beer run to their local flea market ($5 for 70 minutes when you add up travel & trip time). And the only thing they gave was a complaint that there weren't more drivers out in the sticks and told me I shold be working there and not the city, lol.
> 
> As the original guy said, perhaps once in a while if it is a slow time or something, but as Shangsta said, too much of a gamble to make a habit of. The only instance where it might cost you is if you have a lucrative incentive tied to acceptance rate.
> 
> Going back to the OP, I have noticed an increase in range/time in the last week or two. From like 15 minutes max to over 20 now.


Probably gave you a low rating to boot. Let them walk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If you use the pax app, if you notice it no longer says "no uberX available", now it'll give you a pick up of 15min to up to 30min. They increased the range, to help kill the surge, and they know there are dummy ants will take that 22min away request with a dumb smile on their face.
> 
> It's best to stay offline, watch the pax app literally the whole time, watch the movement of available cars and wait for surge.


NO INCREASE IN PAY ? = NO INCREASE IN RANGE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> With about 5000 trips under my belt (can't tell exactly anymore because that number is secret these days) tips are far and few between even with the tip cup in the console stuffed with a few dollars. I can go 100 trips without one and then last Saturday I got $75 total from 5 pax, out of 14 trips, a truly rare event. I would take a guess and say I get one every 40 or 50 rides, mostly infrequent users or someone that wants me to wait somewhere.


When I pick them up off the cruise ships I get $5.00-$10.00 tip each time.
They tip everyone on the ships. Tips are added automatically to their bills. Then Uber quickly ruins that . 
.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I get tips from 90% of service workers, they understand 

Drove for 3 hrs today for the Lehigh vs Colgate football game, you could smell the wealth... no tips. Now I'm drinking a bunch of wine. Uber On!


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I have received tips from max 10 ppl in more then 500 trips


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber saturated the market.
> They flood us with part timers cherry picking nights & weekends.
> Many full timers quit.
> Once again,Uber has caused trouble where there was none.


"many full timers quit" what are they doing? Please dont write Lyft


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Anybody have a nutball-to-English translator handy?


ill give it a go, "Strict Uber is not as big as people think"


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Someone in another post said they got 2 pool requests 30 min away.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-record.109307/


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you for reaching out.

In an effort to destroy the UBER Platform further we will be implimenting UberTag, this system is a new game style system where we will send you rediculous pings and do so until you accept one, sort of like a game of Tag... 
Your It!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I have received tips on about *12%* out of 300+ rides. *That's about 1 in 8*.


thank you for the math lesson


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

I think they are testing drivers to see who will take the long pings. I have had 22 min pings as well.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Flier5425 said:


> I have noticed over the last week and a half Uber has increased the distances & times for UberX cars. This is especially noticeable at 4/4:30 am. I just hope these drivers are not accepting the requests or having those requesting the ride cancel. This could negatively affect driver ratings more than anything if it continues. This seems to be an attempt to eliminate early AM surge. It has reduced my trips as well on airport runs with the Select platform.


Are these faraway pings mostly pool requests?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has drivers that accept 10 minute pings and up. That is why they keep sending those instead of giving you surge pricing. Just let the ping run through to those drivers that want to every ping.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Are these faraway pings mostly pool requests?


Our market doesn't have pool..


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> I think they are testing drivers to see who will take the long pings. I have had 22 min pings as well.


That is entirely possible, and a scenario that I had never considered. Last week or two weeks ago, I got a number of ride requests from 15 minutes away or greater. I think you might be onto something, because over the course of this weekend, I have not received a single ping for any distance greater than 11 minutes away.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't do pool rides, nor do I do far away pings.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

0to100 said:


> I accept 10-12 min pings but I'm not driving 22 min to take someone 3 miles.


10-12 minutes seems a bit far to go for a trip.

When I was driving a cab, the only way I'd go for one that long, is if it was advertised by the dispatcher as an "airport trip", or if I was returning to the city from the boondocks and it was on my way, or heading out to the boondocks with a customer and it was in the same area as I was heading.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ever wonder why they zoom in on the map when they show requests? Its because they don't want you to see how far distance is on the map.


my map is always blank now, as though it never loads. I have to try to know where by street names


----------



## robconner (May 9, 2015)

I got a ping request from the Bronx and I was in the middle of Queens. If you aren't familiar with the area, that means having to cross a bridge with a$5.62 toll. Not to mention it was 20 minutes away in Uber's most populated market. The worse part is that Juno which is still in beta mode actually addresses this issue by compensating you for your time if any trip takes you longer than 5 minutes to get there and uber's been in existence for over 6 years and let's not get into up front pricing which is just legal robbery for the pax.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

You all getting this because of the scheduled rides. That's why there's far away pings early in the morning.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I accept 10-12 min pings but I'm not driving 22 min to take someone 3 miles.


4 minutes is my limit - maybe 5 of surging


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is NEVER a good idea to take a 20 minute ping unless you are a long way away from home and you know for a fact they are going your way or it's a 5X surge. Otherwise the law of averages will not be kind to you. Just like you will lose in Vegas, you will lose with long Uber pick ups. You know what your average trip will be and you know what your average tip will be, do the math and you'll see it doesn't pay. Sometimes you'll get lucky, most times you won't. This is not about luck, professionals create their own luck, so be a professional. renbutler is right, this is a good thing, they need to increase rates if they want more coverage. I drive Select so my rates are higher. At select, I will drive 10 minutes or 4 miles max, that already front loads roughly $1 of cost onto what might well be only a $7.00 trip, not including time, never mind the cost of transporting them.


Well said!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> In the early AM hours an UberX that accepts a ping less than 1.8x is leaving money on the table. There is a cost to sacrificing our time to work the early AM hours. Unless it surges over the 1.8x in the early AM I stay with the Select plat6form.


Awwwwww, the good ole days when you could hold out for 2.8X and get it or better.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Lot of drivers have been awake!

More waking up!

Even a dog gets tired of being kicked!


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Well think from Ubers perspective, to ensure a ride on time, they try early before schedule and send it 20 minutes and more away to track and ensure proper pickup time at schedule


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Well said!


Last night j had a couple that were far away pings and one even took me 20mins to get to as I had to zig zag through hills to find them in areas here deer can jump out at any moment. I only did it because they lived near where I live amf word case scenario i would just go home if I dropped them nearby. Turns out they were going very short distances. I made 300 last night so I decided to be nice and help them out since I know no Ubers or taxis would pick them up knowing they would risk a very short ride.

Its very interesting how Uber constantly floods me with pings from nearby cities when I am in waiting timer line at airport which is surging at 2X. I wonder if Uber or the programmers even care about fixing this issue. I know it's a problem for drivers who have been waiting in que line of airport zone to suddenly be pulled away just to go pickup someone in next city just to take that person to a short distance. I called a very persistent rewuesing lady one time who kept constantly attempting to pull me away from my airport surge and she told me I am going nearby. I said OK and boom I cancelled on her. People think they have a right to abuse us like this careless of the fact that we are humans and have a need to earn. They don't even given me tip when they know I drove a long ways just to take them nearby. This winter things will be ugly for passengers as drivers won't come to the rescue of far away crap pings. People think drivers are employees and are doing well regardless of having to drive half an hour to get them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This is the Wash and Rise cycle Uber / drivers go through. When they onboard more drivers this will pass, then you complain about to many drivers. 

Not much one can do cept, accept, call and find out where... , or let the ping time out and log out or hope you don't get it again.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This is the Wash and Rise cycle Uber / drivers go through. When they onboard more drivers this will pass, then you complain about to many drivers.
> 
> Not much one can do cept, accept, call and find out where... , or let the ping time out and log out or hope you don't get it again.


On the bright side the app does punish me by making me think I'm still online when I let 2 or 3 pings go through. Once I close app and open it again, I find out I've actually been offline the entire time. Listen people, unless your in a surge area--the word OFFLINE is your best buddy and only buddy while your on the streets.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I accept 10-12 min pings but I'm not driving 22 min to take someone 3 miles.


I would not for 10-12 min ping.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uber doesn't want pax to think that an UberX is ever unavailable. They'll make the ping radius for X be much farther out for than for XL or higher class vehicle


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ubercharlie said:


> I would not for 10-12 min ping.


Remember we all live in different states. 10 minutes often gets me to downtown Seattle where the surge is huge.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Remember we all live in different states. 10 minutes often gets me to downtown Seattle where the surge is huge.


That request I had was in the middle of one of the biggest cities in a 30 mile radius of me, no surge. People *****ing about when it only surges 1.8x and it's not worth it, HA.

Try no surge for over a week and uber telling you that it's a known issue in our area and they are trying to fix it....


----------



## Coolcat1969 (Aug 25, 2016)

What I do now, is accept a long range and use it to keep me out of the requests, drive to the max surge area while on route, sometimes pax cancels or I just simple cancel when am a safe distance and in full surge, then I play the odds and it also save my AR. I call this "Use and Abuse to save AR", rather than logging off. CC


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I get tips from 90% of service workers, they understand
> 
> Drove for 3 hrs today for the Lehigh vs Colgate football game, you could smell the wealth... no tips. Now I'm drinking a bunch of wine. Uber On!


Good for you. It's crazy how many people I pick up that are bartenders or waitresses and such, and never tip. The way I figure it, if they don't tip, what hope is there?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Going back to the OP, I have noticed an increase in range/time in the last week or two. From like 15 minutes max to over 20 now.


A driver _certainly_ wouldn't want to be accepting these far-away pick-ups in urban areas notorious for traffic jams!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> bartenders or waitresses and such, and never tip. The way I figure it, if they don't tip, what hope is there?


Bad show (they work in the service industry for cripes sake)!


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

It used to be that if it takes longer than 11 minutes it will show no uber available. Now I've seen it go up to to 25 minutes. This increases the amount of drivers available therefore decreases the surges. Which allows more people to take uber at lower prices. It's pure win for uber until drivers learn to turn down fares over 10 minutes away, which they will learn soon.


----------



## jbird2002jp (Apr 8, 2016)

more than 10 minutes away? forget about it! when i've accepted those, hardly any rider has ever thanked me for picking them up and they certainly don't tip!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jbird2002jp said:


> more than 10 minutes away? forget about it! when i've accepted those, hardly any rider has ever thanked me for picking them up and they certainly don't tip!


He took too long to get to me is what I saw in one of the reviews. They take us so for granted that they think there are real human drivers around the corner at any given moment. Am going back to airport only baby.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber ATC is taking Dr. Michio Kaku work on teleportation seriously so Uber may eventually bring a home based device that allows people to teleport anywhere. Let's just pray they can reassemble people well so butt doesnt end up in front.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ex...GRANDCHILDREN-will-do-it-claims-scientist/amp


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Coolcat1969 said:


> What I do now, is accept a long range and use it to keep me out of the requests, drive to the max surge area while on route, sometimes pax cancels or I just simple cancel when am a safe distance and in full surge, then I play the odds and it also save my AR. I call this "Use and Abuse to save AR", rather than logging off. CC


A low acceptance rate wont get you deactivated. A high cancel rate will.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Deoxlar said:


> It used to be that if it takes longer than 11 minutes it will show no uber available. Now I've seen it go up to to 25 minutes. This increases the amount of drivers available therefore decreases the surges. Which allows more people to take uber at lower prices. It's pure win for uber until drivers learn to turn down fares over 10 minutes away, which they will learn soon.


Used to be 10 here too, I've seen a request over 90 minutes away.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

I always cancel unless it is a very good surge and I will make a lot of money.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow Uber is trying to compete with Lyft now!


----------



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm a cherry picker and proud of it...



tohunt4me said:


> Uber saturated the market.
> They flood us with part timers cherry picking nights & weekends.
> Many full timers quit.
> Once again,Uber has caused trouble where there was none.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

It seems like it's a recent thing. We'd get a couple here and there for 15 minutes prior to last weekend, but starting Saturday I got a few from 20+ minutes out. Even though these were surge pings, I let them go. Surging in the suburbs here and uber sends me a ping 20 minutes away (behind me) back to the hood. Passed. Next trip was 2.4x 4 mins from me where I intended to work. At bar closing time - it's surging near Downtown Detroit (where I am) at 3.2-3.5x. They send me a ping 22 minutes south of Detroit for a 1.5x ride. Pass. Next ping is a little better 1.8x in Dearborn (14 mins away). Pass. Third ping is 3.5 XL 2 mins away. That group netted me $85 for 45 minutes of time, even though they were drunk millenials.

What I can't tell is if these were rides others passed on (in our area you can have 3-5 distinct separate surge zones - so it is entirely possible that there are more "no surge no ride" drivers) or if Uber has changed its algorithm. It is NOT likely that these were scheduled rides because who schedules a ride home at 2:25 am in advance?


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Wish I had a 1.8x surge request. It has been 10 days now. Uber definitely stopped surge in our area...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Of course, I did a drop off out of the surge zone, but this is a typical 2 am Saturday nite map for us. This map is huge though, Metro Detroit is like 900 square miles.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

0to100 said:


> Wish I had a 1.8x surge request. It has been 10 days now. Uber definitely stopped surge in our area...


I don't think they quit "surge" as a policy, its just that there hasn't been a shortage of partners out in your parts lately.

Uber *is* advertising 24/7 for new partners, on the radio, online, billboards at least here in Pittsburgh.

Advertising works, there are probably just a sufficient number of drivers to take care of the business promptly without having to raise the rates to attract more.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think they quit "surge" as a policy, its just that there hasn't been a shortage of partners out in your parts lately.
> 
> Uber *is* advertising 24/7 for new partners, on the radio, online, billboards at least here in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Advertising works, there are probably just a sufficient number of drivers to take care of the business promptly without having to raise the rates to attract more.


6 a.m and no uber drivers available, still no surge... Huge metro area in North East PA..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They are definitely manipulating it differently than in the past. I'm sitting snack dab in the middle of Raleigh today at 5pm, demand is brisk, cars getting sucked up, at one point the nearest car is 12 minutes away, this goes on for more than 5 minutes. No surge. I think they are trying to appeal more to business type people, as opposed to drunks, who care about surges. On a related note, not a single select request, I was the only one downtown for 40 minutes.


----------



## The Valley Guy (Oct 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber saturated the market.
> They flood us with part timers cherry picking nights & weekends.
> Many full timers quit.
> Once again,Uber has caused trouble where there was none.


Not only a 15+ pick-up. But most kf them are Uber pools!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The Valley Guy said:


> Not only a 15+ pick-up. But most kf them are Uber pools!


Why do you guys care if a request is 15, 20, or 45 minutes away? Just ignore/decline faraway requests. Problem solved.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Both of these happened during OldChella, I was sitting in the middle of a climbing surge. Ignored them both and acceptance rating went from 100% to 92%. Next request was a neighbor at 3.5.

Tonight sitting in a surge area, smack dab in the middle, only car around and I received a no surge ping 15mins away. 7 mins is my max drive time, might go up to 10 if it's a 2.5 or greater surge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> So apparently all these long distance pings are scheduled rides.
> 
> According to Uber Support the way they do these scheduled rides in our area is to start 30min out & ping a driver 30min from the location - even if there are drivers who are closer.
> 
> ...


If they don't actually tell the pax who has a ride scheduled that a driver is on the way until the driver is close, Uber can charge the rider surge rate if the rate is now surging in that area where the scheduled ride is to pick up from.

If it's surging in that area when the driver 20 minutes accepts it, they can immediately notify the pax the driver us on the way, and charge surge rate.

Since the scheduled rides ARE subject to surge rate, and the pax isn't actually watching the app and ordering the ride at that point, they won't know what surge is in effect. Uber could probably even lie if they wanted.

In the first instance the rider woukd pay surge, but the driver wouldn't get surge since it wasn't surging when they accepted.

So it may be a way to keep surge down for the driver, but not the pax. More ways to get Uber a raise they don't pass on to the driver.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Why do you guys care if a request is 15, 20, or 45 minutes away? Just ignore/decline faraway requests. Problem solved.


Of course they can be annoyed

The discussion is about why we get those pings when we did not before.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Of course they can be annoyed
> 
> The discussion is about why we get those pings when we did not before.


That is easy to answer.


----------



## The Valley Guy (Oct 6, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Why do you guys care if a request is 15, 20, or 45 minutes away? Just ignore/decline faraway requests. Problem solved.


And I already canceled 3 uber pools with 10+ min and gonna received an email from them again. Lol


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

uberdude73 said:


> I too have been seeing more requests from 15+ mins away. Nope, not going to accept them for a 1.2 mile fare (which most average out to be). I can't possibly be the only driver out there at that time.


Is that 1.2 mile avg anecd


Ms.Doe said:


> 4 minutes is my limit - maybe 5 of surging


I am on my way down to that level of acceptance....started at 10.....now it's 8....I will not underwrite rides with my own money. Uber is welcome to do that....not me. Lyft actually underwrote trips here in Indy by 50% not long ago until somebody figured out that you can't "buy" increased demand in TNC.


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Got that gem of a request a little bit ago


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

snarekick said:


> Got that gem of a request a little bit ago


could be an appropriate trip to take- if you had just dropped off from points west and were heading back to the city anyhow so you were heading back past it anyhow.

But generally speaking, probably not.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Solid 4.4 rating


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Accepted 3 of the 9 rides offered to me tonight and gave up. $18 over 2 hours. What a joke


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been getting 26 and 28 min out. Stick with your guns on anything over 10 min is no go. The rates have remained low to increase ridership, and they have suppressed surge. Funny it will surge high for Kanye but not for other artists. Just throwing this out there; is UBER cutting deals with organizations to provide lower rates and reduced surges? I thought they were simply our lead generator. Since when did drivers agree to allow them to have back room discussions about our compensation without us being appropriately represented? 
How can someone who has never driven and dealt with our concerns as an owner make the best possible decisions for us as drivers. 
THIS IS TAXATION WITHOUT REPRESENTATION!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If they don't actually tell the pax who has a ride scheduled that a driver is on the way until the driver is close, Uber can charge the rider surge rate if the rate is now surging in that area where the scheduled ride is to pick up from.
> 
> If it's surging in that area when the driver 20 minutes accepts it, they can immediately notify the pax the driver us on the way, and charge surge rate.
> 
> ...


Fuzzy,

I don't understand what you're saying. With upfront fares, Uber cannot change the surge multiplier for a trip. Don't you have upfront fares in your area?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

My record distance request... 40 minutes using Lyft


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> My record distance request... 40 minutes using Lyft


Lyft: WARNING YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING IS LOW


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

snarekick said:


> Lyft: WARNING YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING IS LOW


so is mine.....**** em


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

What is y'alls cut off for driving to someone? I used to do 10 mins, now I do 8.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

0to100 said:


> For real? No surge during morning rush hour... and they expect you to accept this. HA!


Must be the Schedule a Trip function. I have gotten the same.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> I have noticed over the last week and a half Uber has increased the distances & times for UberX cars. This is especially noticeable at 4/4:30 am. I just hope these drivers are not accepting the requests or having those requesting the ride cancel. This could negatively affect driver ratings more than anything if it continues. This seems to be an attempt to eliminate early AM surge. It has reduced my trips as well on airport runs with the Select platform.


I got a lot of requests last night at around this time frame that we're going to the airport. I was only able to do two quick runs but they both told me that they were requests that were scheduled in advance but most of those pick ups were far away.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> So apparently all these long distance pings are scheduled rides.
> 
> According to Uber Support the way they do these scheduled rides in our area is to start 30min out & ping a driver 30min from the location - even if there are drivers who are closer.
> 
> ...


What is happening is new drivers will accept these long-distance pings because they don't know better. Since Uber/Lyft add new drivers all the time and as P.T. Barnum said...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Must be the Schedule a Trip function. I have gotten the same.


That 5.0 Uber passenger rating probably means it's a new account lol


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> NO INCREASE IN PAY ? = NO INCREASE IN RANGE !


Amen brother, AMEN!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

0to100 said:


> Our market doesn't have pool..


&#8230;And pray that it never will


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> What is happening is new drivers will accept these long-distance pings because they don't know better. Since Uber/Lyft add new drivers all the time and as P.T. Barnum said...


Eventually they will learn or get frustrated with the earnings and quit. Uber is behaving like there's and inexhaustible supply of drivers chomping at the bit to drive for Uber. But eventually, those who tried it will tell their friends not to bother with it. There's only so many people in each market willing to drive for chump-change.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

snarekick said:


> Lyft: WARNING YOUR ACCEPTANCE RATING IS LOW





Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> so is mine.....&%[email protected]!* em


Yupppp..... I am at the point, where I switch back and forth between rider and driver. if I see that I am the farthest driver out, I shut off until I am back in a zone, where there is other drivers further out than me.


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 16, 2016)

I was just mucking about with the passenger app and got this:


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Anything over 10 miles or 15 minutes away needs to have en route mileage. That's how we do it in the towing industry, that's how we do it for roadside assistance, and that's calculated in rates for every other transportation industry.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I once towed a minivan from the I 71 at Polaris interchange to Buffalo New York. It was a $1500 tow. $1000ish to hook it, skate it, and get there...and the rest to get back.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

occupant said:


> Anything over 10 miles or 15 minutes away needs to have en route mileage. That's how we do it in the towing industry, that's how we do it for roadside assistance, and that's calculated in rates for every other transportation industry.


15 minutes? I don't accept anything over 5 minutes, 7 if it's a good surge.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Beur said:


> 15 minutes? I don't accept anything over 5 minutes, 7 if it's a good surge.


It depends where you drive. In the city 5 min is great but I go 10 to 12 in the burbs all the time because they are usually airport runs.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Beur said:


> 15 minutes? I don't accept anything over 5 minutes, 7 if it's a good surge.


I was in the middle of a great surge (3.0+) last week just by blind luck and my next three ride pings were 20, 18, and 15 minutes away. No surge. I didn't take them. Finally got a Pool ride in surge and a second passenger at the same rate, then stopped more passengers from pinging in. $30 ride.

I said out loud when those three rides came in "what are they thinking? What driver would accept those rides who actually knows the game a bit?"


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

10 mins in suburbs is my limit


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> 15 minutes? I don't accept anything over 5 minutes, 7 if it's a good surge.


If they want drivers to accept the far out pickups then they either need to pony up some back miles pay or at least tell us the destination. Hahaha...as if that would ever happen...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

occupant said:


> If they want drivers to accept the far out pickups then they either need to pony up some back miles pay or at least tell us the destination. Hahaha...as if that would ever happen...


If partners are accepting distant pickups without more compensation or without being told the destination already, Uber doesn't have a problem here, so there is no reason to give the information or pony up more cash.

"Far out pickups" aren't far out for drivers that are in the far out area already. Getting more partners aboard seems to be their main strategy on this. Uber is advertising 24/7 on George Noory's program, Hannity, Levine and many other nationwide programs with that goal. Once Uber gets enough partners onboard, everything pickup will be close for someone


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Doesn't seem to be working like that so far, and Uber is enormous.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> Fuzzy,
> 
> I don't understand what you're saying. With upfront fares, Uber cannot change the surge multiplier for a trip. Don't you have upfront fares in your area?


Well my app had them and today it doesn't. So who knows? And do up front fares apply on scheduled trips? I don't see how since surge coukd apply.

Anyway, pax is at point A. He scheduled a ride yesterday for 5am. At 4:30 it is not surging at point A. The driver, 30 minutes away is at point B and gets the ping sent out at 4:30. He starts driving to A, the pax. At 4:50 it is now surging where the pax us at point A. Uber now informs the pax (for the first time) that an Uber is on its way with a 10 minute ETA. Also, the price, INCLUDING surge. The driver, meanwhile is not being given surge as it wasn't surging at point A the pax, when he, the driver was pinged by Uber, 20 minutes ago as he sat at point B.

The driver is getting paid regular rate, pax is paying surge. The pax also thinks the driver drove 10 minutes to pick him up, not 30, and that the driver is being paid surge. So why tip?

Uber pockets the difference.

Scheduling gives them leeway to ping the driver and notify the pax at different times. Even if a phone call or text is made by the driver, they could immediately notify the pax the driver is on the way, so it's not suspicious. The riders ready think the driver is scheduled ahead anywsy, so think nothing of not having been notified yet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If partners are accepting distant pickups without more compensation or without being told the destination already, Uber doesn't have a problem here, so there is no reason to give the information or pony up more cash.
> 
> "Far out pickups" aren't far out for drivers that are in the far out area already. Getting more partners aboard seems to be their main strategy on this. Uber is advertising 24/7 on George Noory's program, Hannity, Levine and many other nationwide programs with that goal. Once Uber gets enough partners onboard, everything pickup will be close for someone


No, uber figures if some idiot gets them, fine, but they don't really care. All their incentives, guarantees etc. are to get drivers to do lots of short rides in busy areas. They don't even try to service the suburbs.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well my app had them and today it doesn't. So who knows? And do up front fares apply on scheduled trips? I don't see how since surge coukd apply.
> 
> Anyway, pax is at point A. He scheduled a ride yesterday for 5am. At 4:30 it is not surging at point A. The driver, 30 minutes away is at point B and gets the ping sent out at 4:30. He starts driving to A, the pax. At 4:50 it is now surging where the pax us at point A. Uber now informs the pax (for the first time) that an Uber is on its way with a 10 minute ETA. Also, the price, INCLUDING surge. The driver, meanwhile is not being given surge as it wasn't surging at point A the pax, when he, the driver was pinged by Uber, 20 minutes ago as he sat at point B.
> 
> ...


My area has upfront fares for most if not all ride types. If that ride type is surging, the upfront fare will be correspondingly higher. I am unclear about when the passenger finds out what the fare is going to be in the case of a scheduled ride. I don't know if it will ever be called an upfront fare or just remain an estimate.

You have identified what could turn out to be a huge can of worms. Basically, you are suggesting that Uber is playing a game of arbitrage to their benefit with scheduled rides. That's conceivable but I have questions.

You were saying in your example a driver will get the ride request 30 minutes before arrival time. Does that really happen in real life? My question is how many minutes prior to desired arrival time does the ride request go out to drivers? Purely a guess on my part, but I would imagine that locally in my market that ride request would go out no more than 10 minutes prior to desired pick up time. If it was 30 minutes in advance such as with your example, hardly any driver would do it. Our average pick up times in our city are 3 to 5 minutes. Opportunity for Uber to do time arbitrage (compensating the driver on a base fare while charging the passenger a surge fare) seems minimal to nonexistent in the real world conditions I am familiar with. Now, am I missing something? Maybe you were right and those ride requests are going out much earlier than I think, say 20 to 30 minutes before desired pick up time. I say a driver would be incredibly stupid to take that pick up request, I have no idea why he would do so, I don't know of any incentives offered to do so, and the danger is too high of the driver canceling if he detects surge has started well before arrival.

I am going to investigate this further. I don't know what I don't know about scheduled rides.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Only uber X available and no surge. Uber is ****ed in the head. I have been accepting and then calling the pax to see their destination...

I'm also pretty sure there is a driver with fake accounts to send people out of the area when it surges... I've had several "5.0" pax cancel on me halfway to their destination.


----------



## Coolcat1969 (Aug 25, 2016)

Same here I have been logging off, am getting them in spam 5-13 in a row, kills my AR every day. I went to Geen Light Hub and they didn't really help much, got an email from Uber saying they reviewed the settings, but it still a problem. Am sitting in hot zones surging and getting 22 mins or 28 mins requests. System is broken! CC


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> My area has upfront fares for most if not all ride types. If that ride type is surging, the upfront fare will be correspondingly higher. I am unclear about when the passenger finds out what the fare is going to be in the case of a scheduled ride. I don't know if it will ever be called an upfront fare or just remain an estimate.
> 
> You have identified what could turn out to be a huge can of worms. Basically, you are suggesting that Uber is playing a game of arbitrage to their benefit with scheduled rides. That's conceivable but I have questions.
> 
> ...


Where I live the nearest driver early in the morning is often 20-30 mins away. I tried ordering a ride a couple times the other day out of curiosity if anyone would accept. They did. One at 24 and one at 26 minutes. Many drivers will accept everything. One was probably new as his rating was 5.0. The other was 4.8. Both were about 15 miles away, further out of town (actually in another town even further from Houston--I'm about 20 miles from downtown Houston).

I also checked what happens if you schedule a ride. It gives an estimate, but underneath says "actual estimate will be given prior to pickup." How long prior it doesn't say. When the driver is pinged or right before he arrives or something inbetween?

We know surge pricing applies to scheduled pickups. So the estimate is presumably updated with surge, if any.


----------

